# more than one backup schedule in server2008 backup



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

i was trying to find how to run more than one schedule using server 2008 r2 backup
couldnt find anything

i want to schedule one full bare metal backup a week
and a daily backup to a hard drive using the utility

is this possible
any help appreciated

pk


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

anybody...anybody???


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

also is it possible to change the default path of the backup???


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

PK-her0 said:


> i was trying to find how to run more than one schedule using server 2008 r2 backup
> couldnt find anything
> 
> i want to schedule one full bare metal backup a week
> ...


Hi PK,
What are you backing up to:
1. A dedicated hard disk
2. Volume
3. Shared network folder
Based on the above choices, you might be able to use wbadmin:
You can install and use wbadmin 1.0 - Backup command-line tool that is provided with W2008R2.
Here is a link to an article about how to install the wbadmin feature: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc732081.aspx
You can then use a schedule task to run different types of backups.
Here is a technet article about how to use wbadmin: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc754015(v=ws.10).aspx
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged cause, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hey thanks a mill!!! im backing up over a vpn and to a dedicated drive!!!

i will read the articles...thanks for your help/response appreciated...


----------

